# 1/2" to 3/4" DADO, Which bit?



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

A little bit of help. PLEASE!!!! I'm going to attempt my first Dado cut by router. What *type of bit * is best for this type of cut. I will be dadoing 1/2" and 3/4" grooves for a bookcase. Any information on type and make would be greatly appreciated.

Gord :'(


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

This may sound stupid but if you are using plywood measure the actual thickness of the wood before cutting anything. Some ply is undersized slightly. I would be using a straight bit.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Gord,, Plywood bits are,7/32,15/32 and23/32,So if your going to use plywood ,check the cize and then get the right bit, they don't cost that much and you will get a really good fit on your dado. But like don sead I would use a stright bit,..
Learning Herb


----------



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

Donald,

Thank you for the info.

Gord


----------



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

Learning Herb,

Thank you for the advice. I am making it out of Oak Ply. Thanks again

Gord.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

North America is the only place that still uses inch sizes although we can still get cutters in both imperial and metric in UK.
Plywood made anywhere exept North America is metric so is in multiples of 3mm difference.
i.e 6mm, 9mm, 12mm, 18mm for 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" and 3/4"
As imperial are 6.35mm, 9.51mm, 12.7 & 19.05mm you can see the difference.
18mm ply is 1mm (40thou) smaller than 3/4"
When I need to cut slots to take metricply I always use a smaller cutter then widen the cut especially if it is 18mm ply because it costs me a lot more for an 18mm router cutter than a 3/4".


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

dewy

do i recognise you from screwfix?


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Probably Tom
I use the same nickname everywhere.  

I also use the same avatar on the AskTheTrades forum.


----------

